

ExcelPlayer - sizzle
https://github.com/AyrA/ExcelStuff
additional info: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;np.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;excel&#x2F;comments&#x2F;2jtd2f&#x2F;worked_on_a_completely_locked_down_machine_time&#x2F;
======
sizzle
additional info:
[http://np.reddit.com/r/excel/comments/2jtd2f/worked_on_a_com...](http://np.reddit.com/r/excel/comments/2jtd2f/worked_on_a_completely_locked_down_machine_time/)

